# Paxil withdrawal (aaahhhhh!!!!!!)



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I decided I can't take the Paxil any more. It was helping somewhat with the IBS but I can't stand the other side affects. At night I lay in bed exhausted but can't fall asleep. During the day, I doze off constantly and can't stay awake! The neurological side affects after stopping are driving me insane. I feel like I'm in slow motion, dizzy, etc. The worst part though is the HORRIFIC nightmares. My Lord, they are terrifying. Has anyone experienced these and how long did it last? I was only on 10 mg a day!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I was on paxil briefly in '95. I had to skip 4 days to go on Serzone.Did you taper the dose with your Dr's instructions?If not, please call/see your dr. Perhaps you have to cut down very gradually.Good luck,Joan


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Hi Karen, I was wondering how you are doing?Did you get through the withdrawal?Did you call your doctor? What was his advice?I need to know as I might have to do this one day soon and need to know how you are?Thanks!Hope all is well. Barbara


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Hi Barbara. I'm doing MUCH better now thank you. The nightmares have died down thank God. I still have few neurologic hiccups now and then, weird little glitches. I remember I had the same things coming off of Zoloft years ago. I definitely came off of it too fast though. Unfortunately my stomach knows its gone too. I'll do the best I can without though for as long as I can. It's such a pain in the though! I hate to choose between the medication side affects or panic and anxiety.... Sometimes life seems so hopeless and frustrating!


----------



## ilithiya (Dec 17, 2001)

*finally delurks*If you're having problems with Paxil, I do suggest that you try going on Prozac. I've personally been on Prozac for three years and have had *ZERO* side effects. Nothing. And it works like a dream.







This used to be a big topic of lay research with me - all the people I talked to that had bad experiences with Paxil had way better with Prozac, so it's worth a try - but if you do, make sure that you get the Lilly manufactured type. I'm used to that, and got switched to a generic, and it's not quite working like I expected it to.Anyway, I hope this helps. Nobody should have to go through all that grief on top of having IBS.Namaste,Illy23/IBS 6+/Prozac 3+/1.5 kids (bun in the oven)


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello,I tried Paxil for a few days and thought I was going MAD... clinically INSANE!!! But then my Doc switched me to Prozac and I had a pretty good experience on it, much better than Paxil. I also hear that Celexa is good, too.


----------

